# Gandhi is 16 weeks today!



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi is 4 months old today and getting more beautiful by the day.

Here he is now:










On a walk a few days ago:



















Oh, is it time to get up?:











last night fast asleep:


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Gandhi is so cute and looks so soft. He is definitely a cuddle dog Adorable pictures! Happy 4 months to him


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

He is adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

What lovely clear photos. He looks absolutely gorgeous. He is going to have a lovely long coat.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous ghandi
I'll just refer to him as GG! X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

What a lovely boy he is


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ooh Ghandi I could just gobble you up! X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

GG is very apt, he is an awesome looking puppy! 

He looks highly mellow in the photos. Is he like his namesake and a lover of peace?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> GG is very apt, he is an awesome looking puppy!
> 
> He looks highly mellow in the photos. Is he like his namesake and a lover of peace?


He must be a lover of peace because he wants to make friends with everyone!

I think by nature he is pretty laid back  He's gotten very cuddly recently as well which is lovely. 

When it comes to meeting new people or dogs though, he transforms into an excited ball of energy! The way he greets a delivery man you'd think they were a long lost family member


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh he is really gorgeous, lovely clear pictures too.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ghandi is the cutest cockapoo! I love this little guy!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Wow, Ghandi is a real stunning-looking poo! Beautiful photos too.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

He's so sweet!! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I showed hubby Ghandi and he said he might quite like another! Thanks Ghandi for being so cute and paving the way to possibly poo number two! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Haha, am pleased to hear this!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

His face is so adorable. Happy 4 months!


----------



## SaraOz (Feb 15, 2013)

*Too Cute*

Hi, this is my first post :wave:, but have been stalking (in a good way!) this site for a long time as I'm Cockapoo Crazy and hope in the future our family will be fortunate enough to own a loveable cheeky teddy bear too! 

Ghandi looks absolutely gorgeous and I was compelled to use my first post to ask which Breeder you bought him from!?

I love reading all the valuable information and advice that is given by all the Cockapoo owners on ILMC....not to mention the photos 

With thanks
Sara


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Welcome!

Gandhi is living up to his great name and acting as an ambassador to convert the masses to cockapoo madness and all the love, joy and peace they bring. His photo could be used as a site marketing tool! 

(Grove I don't see his name on the Christmas exchange list, does he not celebrate? )

Good luck on your puppy search!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

SaraOz said:


> Hi, this is my first post :wave:, but have been stalking (in a good way!) this site for a long time as I'm Cockapoo Crazy and hope in the future our family will be fortunate enough to own a loveable cheeky teddy bear too!
> 
> Ghandi looks absolutely gorgeous and I was compelled to use my first post to ask which Breeder you bought him from!?
> 
> ...


Hey Sara, he is from Marley Doodles in Gloucester - a breeder I would thoroughly recommend. We actually found out about the breeder through this site because I also joined and started reading a long time beforehand!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> His photo could be used as a site marketing tool!
> 
> (Grove I don't see his name on the Christmas exchange list, does he not celebrate? )


It's true - he is very good looking and would make a great model! 

Gandhi does not yet know what Christmas is, but he will be celebrating when it happens. What is the exchange list?


----------



## SaraOz (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for the speedy reply Grove. One of the mums at my daughter's school has a 2 year old Cockapoo 'Ruby' from Thirza at Marley Doodles- she is so lovely and has such a laid back nature too. Our morning school runs aren't the same without a 'Ruby fix cuddle'! I did make contact with Thirza over a year ago and we were on the list for one of her beautiful puppies, but unfortunately my husband's salary was precarious for a time due to changes at work & we didn't feel we were in a position to take on the responsibility at that time - so with a very sad heart I had to decline  I was so excited to see Ghandi was from Thirza too and hope perhaps next year I can contact Thirza again. I'm sure you are having great fun with Ghandi & will look forward to reading your posts and looking at those adorable photos too!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Look for a thread called Secret Santa, by Lady Amanda at the chit chat forum. I don't think it is too late to add his name, if you like buying dog toys and treats!


----------



## Rahma Laila (Nov 13, 2013)

He is adorable!! Such a cute dog!!


----------



## robad (Aug 27, 2013)

*Gandhi's Brother ??*

Hi, We had our Cockapoo Finley from Thirza at Marley Doodles & I think there is a big chance he is Gandhi's Brother from the same litter as he is 17 weeks old today (born 21st July). 
I have added some recent photos showing his likeness to Gandhi.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Finley's just gorgeous, I'm in love. I adore the reds - he is a very handsome dog.
Is he really ghandis brother?? That's so cool x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I loooooooovvveeeeeee Finlay!! Holy Moly!! He is one beautiful Cockapoo! Suck a beautiful texture and look at that face, especially in the first two pictures! You're a lucky mummy!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Finley, you look such a bundle of fun, gorgeous! Hubby and I went looking for a new car at the weekend and my first comment when he opened the boot was, wow I can fit two poos in there and he didn't say no, whoop whoop!! All these fur babies are making me so broody! X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't see the photos of Finley.  However if he is as half as cute as Gandhi then he is already cuter than the maximum cuteness that should be allowed.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Yes! Finley is Gandhi's brother from the same litter. How exciting!

He looks like a lovely boy. What's his personality like?


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

SaraOz said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply Grove. One of the mums at my daughter's school has a 2 year old Cockapoo 'Ruby' from Thirza at Marley Doodles- she is so lovely and has such a laid back nature too. Our morning school runs aren't the same without a 'Ruby fix cuddle'! I did make contact with Thirza over a year ago and we were on the list for one of her beautiful puppies, but unfortunately my husband's salary was precarious for a time due to changes at work & we didn't feel we were in a position to take on the responsibility at that time - so with a very sad heart I had to decline  I was so excited to see Ghandi was from Thirza too and hope perhaps next year I can contact Thirza again. I'm sure you are having great fun with Ghandi & will look forward to reading your posts and looking at those adorable photos too!


I hope you will be back on the list in the future when the time is right 

As you can see from another poster since they are all lovely!


----------



## SaraOz (Feb 15, 2013)

Totally agree! How cute is Finley - Ghandi & Finley are 'Perfect Poo Pin Ups'


----------



## robad (Aug 27, 2013)

*Finley*

Finley is a lively character and is always pleased to meet new people,and like Gandhi loves plenty of cuddles,could not have asked for better..wish we had thought of having a dog before.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I wonder if the little one on the right sleeping upside down with his legs in the air could be baby Finley? I seem to remember there were only a couple with a lot of white markings  So cute - little babies!










I hope Finley is getting on well. Gandhi has just finished his first set of puppy class training  He will be starting the follow on course in the new year.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Look for a thread called Secret Santa, by Lady Amanda at the chit chat forum. I don't think it is too late to add his name, if you like buying dog toys and treats!


I missed the boat on this one - been too busy!

It will be nice to see what everyone gets though


----------



## robad (Aug 27, 2013)

Grove said:


> I wonder if the little one on the right sleeping upside down with his legs in the air could be baby Finley? I seem to remember there were only a couple with a lot of white markings  So cute - little babies
> 
> I hope Finley is getting on well. Gandhi has just finished his first set of puppy class training  He will be starting the follow on course in the new year.


Yes it looks like Finley, he seemed to have the most White markings. He still lies on his back waiting for you to rub his belly !
He's doing fine although biting quite a bit due to teething at the moment..


----------

